
Show HN: Career assistance to PhD candidates – current / past - plvch
Hi everyone, it&#x27;s Maxim<p>I frequently see and feel that recruiting processes generally could make people unhappy, so decided to try a series of little experiments and dedicate some of my time to try to use thoughtful approaches for that. 
Disclaimer: I&#x27;m not an industry expert or anything, just some random human who may be of some use.<p>There are clear areas that overlooked by companies and even more so by headhunters - junior&#x2F;entry level people, PhDs and more so dropouts trying to enter the job market outside the academia and so on. 
Please leave your ideas and feedback in comments, I&#x27;d be happy to learn more.<p>It may be easier or harder for STEM and humanities, US and Europe, a whole lot of the other differences.<p>So, for every candidate, I&#x27;ll try hard to help them land a truly fulfilling career and figure the general principles of the problem I&#x27;m sure worth solving completely free.
======
plvch
Link: [https://xprmntng.com/](https://xprmntng.com/)

~~~
PaulHoule
Yes, "they will pay..."

